# Black Rhom



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:rasp:

























































Here is my Rhom. Now this is what a sexy Rhom is supposed to look like


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry!!!

I still reckon eltwitcho's (Rich) rhom is the best looking rhom around. He may not be huge, but he is incredibly gorgeous and has wicked eyes and chain mail!!!

Yours is also pretty sweet though!
















Jay


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah i guess your right if you dont like consistency then eltwicho does have the sexiest one. guess im just crazy though. well thanks for looking. Hope to have more posts when i figure this stuff out thanks again...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:laugh: sorry guys first post just playing around hope you guys like the pics


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> yeah i guess your right if you dont like consistency then eltwicho does have the sexiest one. guess im just crazy though. well thanks for looking. Hope to have more posts when i figure this stuff out thanks again...
> [snapback]1083668[/snapback]​


Mmmmm....I am sorry but I don't get your point about consistency!!!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice rhom. Its teeth are awsome.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:laugh: cosistency in color and markings like mine is all one uniform color rich's is half black and half silver with a ugly little vein running all the way down the side of him. not on mine.eye color didn't show up so well in my pics but i promise mine are alot nicer.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOO , hes a mean mother no matter what anyone says hes a mean * * * * *.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, sweet fish man. The first shot is pretty cool.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> :laugh: cosistency in color and markings like mine is all one uniform color rich's is half black and half silver with a ugly little vein running all the way down the side of him. not on mine.eye color didn't show up so well in my pics but i promise mine are alot nicer.:laugh:
> [snapback]1083782[/snapback]​


lol, that "vein" is called a lateral line :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NIce looking rgom for sure.








But as the legenedary Dr. Green woudl say, yiour Gravel SUCSK!


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

super nice pic's you've got there!!!!!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking rhom.... I have to agree with JaeJae about Eltwitchos rhom. I think his looks better.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet rhom man!! looks in perfect condition!!

ian


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a nice looking fish anyway, I also wonder about that choice in gravel, but otherwise it's pretty damn solid


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:laugh: latteral vein. dont care looks ugly. but thanks for the comments. dont really care though i didnt post the first pics or the discription. but ne how i still think mine looks almost perfect. thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks gordeez for the comments he is a 11 inch black ven rhom. As for the gravel the 55 gal tank is just temporary.Thinking of picking up a 180 gal next week.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

just a quick question but what is wrong with the gravel they love it.But there preference is white and green sand mix witch looks really kewl ne how thanks waiting for response so please let me know if there is somthing wrong.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> :laugh: latteral vein. dont care looks ugly.
> [snapback]1084399[/snapback]​


I think you're missing the blatantly obvious point that your fish, and all piranhas have a lateral line...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i dont know if i am jut blind but i swear there doesnt like there is a latteral line on my fish elticho but i guess you guys are right just cause im new to the forums doesn't mean that im new to piranha but ne how lets drop that subject. now one more question and i know that im probably going to get alot of compaints here but here it goes ne way. my fish will be up for trade here in the next couple of days and i was just wondering where i would post this at.I seen there is a forum for buying and selling but i was wondering if there was a forum that i was looking over for trading. please let me know what i should do thanks yall. akskirmish :laugh:


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eltwitcho's kills it man.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> well i dont know if i am jut blind but i swear there doesnt like there is a latteral line on my fish elticho but i guess you guys are right just cause im new to the forums doesn't mean that im new to piranha but ne how lets drop that subject. now one more question and i know that im probably going to get alot of compaints here but here it goes ne way. my fish will be up for trade here in the next couple of days and i was just wondering where i would post this at.I seen there is a forum for buying and selling but i was wondering if there was a forum that i was looking over for trading. please let me know what i should do thanks yall. akskirmish :laugh:
> [snapback]1084443[/snapback]​


Trades also go in the buy and sell. Read over the rules and guidelines for posting in that forum and you should have no problems.



JMurphy97 said:


> Eltwitcho's kills it man.
> [snapback]1084448[/snapback]​


It's still a really nice looking rhom, hell they all are


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks eltwicho for the info. And i do have to agree with you they all are nice looking fish.Well i guess im going to try and figure this stuff out in the right forums thanks again eltwicho.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> thanks gordeez for the comments he is a 11 inch black ven rhom. As for the gravel the 55 gal tank is just temporary.Thinking of picking up a 180 gal next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get on the ball man.

Do some Sand, Sand is awesome.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

sh*t son! i love that fish. i love the venny rhoms cnt wait to get one soem day


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> AKSkirmish said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: cosistency in color and markings like mine is all one uniform color rich's is half black and half silver with a ugly little vein running all the way down the side of him. not on mine.eye color didn't show up so well in my pics but i promise mine are alot nicer.:laugh:
> ...































lateral line :laugh:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

One of the finest looking rhom on the board









He just looks like pure evil with those teeth pointing out, very impressive


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It is a pretty nice looking Rhom nonetheless.


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

:nod: gorgeous


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks for all the responses greatly appreciated and thanks for all the info guys....


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

he does look good though...

how old?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i actually dont know how old he is. n e guesses n e one. I just picked him up a couple of months ago thanks for looking though.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

id have to disagree also, mine is the best looking rhom around!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well lets see the pics.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i got pics posted, but not to be stealing the thread, how big is that rhom? i always loved the all black rhom look


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

he is a 11" black ven rhom got him just a little while ago.And to add to that what is the stats on your fish by the way?And thanks for the comments.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sorry seen the stats on the post above


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice Rhom


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't know, you check out my rhom. The pictures are in this forum. The colors on my Rhom are smoking


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I like the look of his chompers :nod:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yes pond i do agree your fish looks damn good but i wouldnt go that far with it i've seen your pics he is a nice fish average i'd say.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks jess from the pics of everybody elses i'dd say they are one of the finer looking sets aboard. There huge not too much a match for them babies. thanks everyone


----------

